# Fuzzy Yellow Bee



## skosma

I think its a male Bombus flavifrons


----------



## erikebrown

It could be, though flavifrons looks to be a more western bee in North America, while I am in Virginia. The bee was foraging so I assumed it was a female, do male bumbles forage?

Thanks.


----------



## Hops Brewster

Bombus males don't forage for the hive, but take nectar only for their own use.
Your pic looks very much like a B. pennsylvania, which looks a lot like B. flavifrons, and also very similar to other bumble males. Hard to tell.


----------

